# Stuck in a ditch... HELP!



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay guys I was finishing up my plowing today and I started sliding and ended up with my tire in the ditch... I called all the local towing companies and AAA wont cover it because it has a plow? I dont know what the heck the liability is?

Some pics of my good birthday:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

You should keep your mouth zip about not say plow. When they come they would say oh well that not look bad and they pull out.

I been in that worst than that picture. It was slide in pond so I just tuck chains on rear tires so it got out easy.

If you have any chains you could tuck rear tires then use 4L try slow backup without spin rear tire.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bag of rock salt would of gotten you out.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Milwaukee;965357 said:


> You should keep your mouth zip about not say plow. When they come they would say oh well that not look bad and they pull out.
> 
> I been in that worst than that picture. It was slide in pond so I just tuck chains on rear tires so it got out easy.
> 
> If you have any chains you could tuck rear tires then use 4L try slow backup without spin rear tire.


My friend is going to bring his 320 over tomorrow morning. I cant do it now cause my dad is sleeping and he gets like 3 hours of sleep a night cause he has to be up at 11:30.

Next time, I wont mention the plow if I call any towing companies.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

put it in drive punch it move a little hit brake slamm it in reverse punch it do that till you get out. trust me it will work. and get some rock salt like GV said.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

If you cant add weigth in the back just get some quick cement and throw it under the tires let it set for a few minutes and back out


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

grandview;965368 said:


> Bag of rock salt would of gotten you out.


I dont have any salt and cant get to the store til tomorrow :crying:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Better yet shane want to pull ya out with the GMC??? :laughing:


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Dude goose it a little bit you can get her out all day


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dude get a shovel and some salt. Thats nothing you got three wheels on good ground.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;965377 said:


> put it in drive punch it move a little hit brake slamm it in reverse punch it do that till you get out. trust me it will work. and get some rock salt like GV said.


I hope your being sarcastic..? If I go an inch farther the whole side is going to drop..


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I guess that you are mobile and have no tools or anything else with you is this correct?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

02powerstroke;965385 said:


> Dude get a shovel and some salt. Thats nothing you got three wheels on good ground.


I dont think the pictures do it justice but the front axle is basically resting on the ground..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;965387 said:


> I hope your being sarcastic..? If I go an inch farther the whole side is going to drop..


You said you were in the ditch already. Trust me I have been in worse situations. I have been in the ditch totally. Or the plow hopped over the snow banks and the entire front end got hung up. Is the front tire in or out of the ditch?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fernalddude;965390 said:


> I guess that you are mobile and have no tools or anything else with you is this correct?


No we have tools and stuff but I cant think of what tools I would use to get this out..?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;965392 said:


> You said you were in the ditch already. Trust me I have been in worse situations. I have been in the ditch totally. Or the plow hopped over the snow banks and the entire front end got hung up. Is the front tire in or out of the ditch?


In the ditch lol


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

if you have your phone call me 513-404-0869


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

By the way, its farther in since the pictures were taken. Not much farther but enough that the axle is now on the ground.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

to bad ur so far away I love pulling things out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;965396 said:


> In the ditch lol


move up a little then put it in reverse and gun it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

The pictures must not show the whole thing... that looks like you should be able to back right out of it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fernalddude;965397 said:


> if you have your phone call me 513-404-0869


In a little. I just got off with a friend whose going to bring over a piece of equipment to grab it tomorrow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

02powerstroke;965399 said:


> to bad ur so far away I love pulling things out.


lol I would love to pull the truck out just to say I pulled ya out :laughing:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

if you just have a few things you can be out in about ten minutes


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

02powerstroke;965399 said:


> to bad ur so far away I love pulling things out.


Haha. You would have to pull from the front though cause my house is right there and you cant get a truck behind. I'd love to have seen the new flatbed though!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

How busy of a street is it on? Get a come a long and ratchet it towards the center of the road. Ive done it once. or unhook the plow and back out get a chain hook it to the plow then pull the plow out. You really dont look that stuck. "Hey thanks for coming in today!" Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

exmark1;965401 said:


> The pictures must not show the whole thing... that looks like you should be able to back right out of it.


It doesnt budge. Really just wont budge. Tires spin even when I try to ease it back


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fernalddude;965408 said:


> if you just have a few things you can be out in about ten minutes


thanks ill call in a few okay


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

bacwudzme;965412 said:


> How busy of a street is it on? Get a come a long and ratchet it towards the center of the road. Ive done it once. or unhook the plow and back out get a chain hook it to the plow then pull the plow out. You really dont look that stuck. "Hey thanks for coming in today!" Happy Birthday!!!!


not on a street but i can try ratcheting it, thats a good idea. Ive never been stuck... Only been plowing for 2 years in a truck so maybe Im exaggerating this?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ok..........


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

couple boards and a jack would do wonders


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

In the time it took you to take them pics & load them here, you could have had that truck out with salt, sand, cat litter, a chunk of expanded metal, hot water, extra weight in the bed, a four wheeler, etc................








Oh, & . :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;965405 said:


> lol I would love to pull the truck out just to say I pulled ya out :laughing:


Id rather sit in a ditch then let a GMC pull me out.

By the way, should I grab some pics of that dump body tomorrow for you?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Put in reverse and bounce your plow drop it and lift real fast get your front end to bounce and quickly turn it left to right? man you really dont look that stuck.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

get a come-a-long for your b-day . happy day lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

jomama45;965420 said:


> In the time it took you to take them pics & load them here, you could have had that truck out with salt, sand, cat litter, a chunk of expanded metal, hot water, extra weight in the bed, a four wheeler, etc................
> 
> Oh, & . :laughing:


Well someone... My dad, got pissed and told me to leave it there because he wants to go sleep. Its right under his window.

Thanks..


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

carl b;965426 said:


> get a come-a-long for your b-day .


:salute:

Lol.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

I might as well add that Im 15 and THIS IS MY FIRST TIME BEING "STUCK"

Dont bother with the "how are you driving why are you driving" bs lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;965422 said:


> Id rather sit in a ditch then let a GMC pull me out.
> 
> By the way, should I grab some pics of that dump body tomorrow for you?


 pics would be nice. Hey take your pic the F250 or the GMC? lol


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

go give it one more try man im tellin you it will come out


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

lift your plow then angle as far to the right as possible, drop it and try to angle left while in reverse.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Is this at your own house ?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Opps. keep trying dont give up this will be experiance well learened (im not saying that as a peckahead) I think you cand get it out.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

bacwudzme;965434 said:


> go give it one more try man im tellin you it will come out


ill try again at around 12... that is when my dad leaves for work.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

fernalddude;965436 said:


> Is this at your own house ?


Yeah. I have to keep a path clear to get to the trailers in the backyard cause theres no room in our driveway and we have a canvas type thing for working on the truck out back too.

Embarassing, I know.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;965374 said:


> My friend is going to bring his 320 over tomorrow morning. I cant do it now cause my dad is sleeping and he gets like 3 hours of sleep a night cause he has to be up at 11:30.
> 
> Next time, I wont mention the plow if I call any towing companies.


what kinda 320?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

02powerstroke;965455 said:


> what kinda 320?


A Cat 320... I know it seems like way uneccessary but he lives like 2 seconds down the street so hes just gonna walk it down.

We might try the bobcat first though..


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

snow tires are so over rated...

Just kidding...dig now before it all freezes and grab some salt in the AM

As far as dad...let sleeping dogs lay. I can remember my dad waking up from us kids horseplaying. He would come out of the bedroom 
like Batman..POW,BAM KAPOWI

One time I was knee deep in Sand with a 3/4 ton A little 4x4 mazda with good tires pulled me out like nothing. I had both axles touching bottom.

Happy BDay


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;965460 said:


> A Cat 320... I know it seems like way uneccessary but he lives like 2 seconds down the street so hes just gonna walk it down.
> 
> We might try the bobcat first though..


Honestly man GET A PICKUP, YOUGO, SMALL PEDAL CAR, anything AND GO NUTS. A cat 320 holy sh#t guy.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

unit28;965463 said:


> snow tires are so over rated...
> 
> Just kidding...dig now before it all freezes and grab some salt in the AM
> 
> ...


Hey when you dont have money you work with what you can get... these are much better than the other ones that it came with lol. To tell you the truth, these tires have worked flawless so far, havent even spun them once this year before this. This summer Im buying good tires, cause next winter Ill be plowing with a license and have many more accounts.

Yeah, dad is best left alone... He was grumpy cause at work the guy fueling in front of him spilled around 1k gallons of diesel so he got 1 load done today... And he only gets 3-4 hours of sleep so we try to let him get that if he can.


----------



## trycyber (Sep 13, 2006)

Where in NH areya Shane? I'll come get ya


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

02powerstroke;965467 said:


> Honestly man GET A PICKUP, YOUGO, SMALL PEDAL CAR, anything AND GO NUTS. A cat 320 holy sh#t guy.


hes literally 2 house down.... maybe 200 ft away?!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

trycyber;965474 said:


> Where in NH areya Shane? I'll come get ya


Salem. Right by the Mass border. Thanks, Ill keep you in mind if I ever actually get stuck.. Once I get my license, be sure to keep me in mind, Ill help you out sometime if need be.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;965481 said:


> Salem. Right by the Mass border. Thanks, Ill keep you in mind if I ever actually get stuck.. Once I get my license, be sure to keep me in mind, Ill help you out sometime if need be.


call Mike you want his number? he will pull ya out.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;965487 said:


> call Mike you want his number? he will pull ya out.


lol my friend is bringing the bobcat or the 320 over in the a.m. He has nothing better to do tomorrow anyway 

Ill get the dump pics tomorrow Lj


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;965470 said:


> Hey when you dont have money you work with what you can get... these are much better than the other ones that it came with lol. To tell you the truth, these tires have worked flawless so far, havent even spun them once this year before this. This summer Im buying good tires, cause next winter Ill be plowing with a license and have many more accounts.
> 
> Yeah, dad is best left alone... He was grumpy cause at work the guy fueling in front of him spilled around 1k gallons of diesel so he got 1 load done today... And he only gets 3-4 hours of sleep so we try to let him get that if he can.


Agree totally, about what you have etc.....Hope the best for you and your family.
Lord knows he puts us through these things for a reason.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;965460 said:


> A Cat 320... I know it seems like way uneccessary but he lives like 2 seconds down the street so hes just gonna walk it down.
> 
> We might try the bobcat first though..


If you use the 320 we need a video .


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

carl b;965497 said:


> If you use the 320 we need a video .


i would need a video camera!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

unit28;965496 said:


> Agree totally, about what you have etc.....Hope the best for you and your family.
> Lord knows he puts us through these things for a reason.


Thanks lol. It wasnt even a matter of money we just thought why spend the money when it could go to other mechanical things on the truck?

Yes, yes he does. :waving:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;965492 said:


> lol my friend is bringing the bobcat or the 320 over in the a.m. He has nothing better to do tomorrow anyway
> 
> Ill get the dump pics tomorrow Lj


Ya get me some pics.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;965519 said:


> Ya get me some pics.


Sounds good Lj


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Call a couple buddies and have them jump in the bed and drive out. 4 larger friends would be good. Plus shovel any snow from behind the plow so you dont get hung up.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

green frog;965535 said:


> Call a couple buddies and have them jump in the bed and drive out. 4 larger friends would be good. Plus shovel any snow from behind the plow so you dont get hung up.


Thanks for the tip I will try that.

By the way the bed is full of large stumps I cut this fall.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Get yourself a five gallon pail of salt/sand to keep with you. I have seven in my truck for ballast, but I can't count how many times they saved me. Two shovel fulls under the rear wheels.

Make sure the 320 lifts the truck up about 5-6 feet and then let it drop...gets all the rustolies out!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

andcon83;965544 said:


> Get yourself a five gallon pail of salt/sand to keep with you. I have seven in my truck for ballast, but I can't count how many times they saved me. Two shovel fulls under the rear wheels.
> 
> Make sure the 320 lifts the truck up about 5-6 feet and then let it drop...gets all the rustolies out!!


Good idea, will certainly do that.

Only 5-6 feet?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Try droping the plow and using the angle to give you a push while in reverse. May give you a few inches


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr.Markus;965559 said:


> Try droping the plow and using the angle to give you a push while in reverse. May give you a few inches


That was the first thing I tried, it was just moving the snow around, wasnt a good enough bank to push off.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Do you own a shovel


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Another surprising traction aid is ash from a fireplace/woodstove/firepit. I always keep a pail on hand. It wants to absorb water so it sticks to ice and dries the surface. Used it a couple times... at the end of my own driveway


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

02powerstroke;965467 said:


> Honestly man GET A PICKUP, YOUGO, SMALL PEDAL CAR, anything AND GO NUTS. A cat 320 holy sh#t guy.


:laughing::laughing:

Shane, I'm not laughing at you, but it really looks like your truck will reverse right out of that with some grit under the tires.

It took a lot of guts to post that your stuck, I'm sure many of us wouldn't do it.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Ouch...
Shane dump those tires, and get your self more radical tires. Put some weight in the bed. I am sure you can wiggly your self out of that, put some planking under the tires. It doesn't look too bad. I know its a Ford, but i would have gotten out of that. :salute:



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;965382 said:


> Better yet shane want to pull ya out with the GMC???


:laughing:



SuperdutyShane;965422 said:


> Id rather sit in a ditch then let a GMC pull me out.


Do you want me to come up there and bail ya out? Ill even take my Boss to finish up your driveway. 

Happy  birthday!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;965417 said:


> Ive never been stuck... Only been plowing for 2 years in a truck so maybe Im exaggerating this?


Your not trying hard enough then. I seem to get stuck at least once per winter.

Once last winter and once this winter so far I've successfully slid off driveway entrances into the ditch. Had the back 2 tires on the driveway, the frame under the cab sitting on the ground, and the front 2 tires barely touching the ground. Gotten out both times by myself with a little grit under the tires and some creative work with the plow.



ultimate plow;965602 said:


> Do you own a shovel


:laughing::laughing:

Do you have a riding lawn mower? That will pull it out. Grit under the mower tires, grit under the truck tires and give 'er. Just don't back over the mower operator when the truck comes out.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Call aaa back just tell them that it is a car or something and when the driver gets there slip him a 20 and all problems will be solved


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

x2 to what Mark said. I got stuck twice last year. Once back where the "neighbors" bins are. I coulda got that one out if i woulda tried. And once at my neighbors. Didn't know there was a ditch in her yard... That one took a duramax. But I probably coulda backed out with some plow work.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

SuperdutyShane;965430 said:


> I might as well add that Im 15 and THIS IS MY FIRST TIME BEING "STUCK"
> 
> Dont bother with the "how are you driving why are you driving" bs lol


Dude, you're first time... Wow... Okay for your next excursion into the unknown may I suggest a few things: one, ballast in the box; two, tire chains on the rear tires minimum, all the way around is more like it;three a shovel; four, some loose sand for added traction; five, always be aware of your surroundings.

Good luck.

Don't feel bad Shane I got a Kubota so stuck this summer that I had to use my M35A2 to pull it out and 70 feet of nylon tow straps. it took five hours to get it out of the mud pit without over turning the tractor or damaging it. So I know your pain.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Shane, you got it out yet?!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ConnorExum;965817 said:


> Dude, you're first time... Wow... *Okay for your next excursion into the unknown *may I suggest a few things: one, ballast in the box; two, tire chains on the rear tires minimum, all the way around is more like it;three a shovel; four, some loose sand for added traction; five, always be aware of your surroundings.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Don't feel bad Shane I got a Kubota so stuck this summer that I had to use my M35A2 to pull it out and 70 feet of nylon tow straps. it took five hours to get it out of the mud pit without over turning the tractor or damaging it. So I know your pain.


LOL, Connor, you better read again, this is in the safety of his own driveway, not quite the great "unknown."


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

superdutyshane you deal with some idiot wrecker operators i drive one year round all i care is if you have means of paying me once i have pulled you out


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

jomama45;965831 said:


> LOL, Connor, you better read again, this is in the safety of his own driveway, not quite the great "unknown."


Sometimes, even your own driveway can be the great unknown.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ConnorExum;965841 said:


> Sometimes, even your own driveway can be the great unknown.


Ya, Sure is dark and scary out there.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark13;965866 said:


> Ya, Sure is dark and scary out there.


If you forget to put up markers on the driveway you can easily run off the drive into a ditch. A big blank sheet of white snow can mask a lot things.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ConnorExum;965870 said:


> If you forget to put up markers on the driveway you can easily run off the drive into a ditch. A big blank sheet of white snow can mask a lot things.


It's his own driveway at his house, he should know where it's at. If he can't keep track of his own driveway, I can't imagine that having 25 driveways to plow would go smoothly. I've never used markers for anything I plow, just gotta remember where its really not a good idea to get your truck close to.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark13;965878 said:


> It's his own driveway at his house, he should know where it's at. If he can't keep track of his own driveway, I can't imagine that having 25 driveways to plow would go smoothly. I've never used markers for anything I plow, just gotta remember where its really not a good idea to get your truck close to.


I'm just saying that it can happen you can go to close to something that is covered in snow and make a mistake. Besides he's what 15 so cut him some slack.


----------



## vmderrick (Jan 21, 2009)

If you dig out around your tires and throw some white lime down in the ditches it will harden and give you traction. Just a thought


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;965470 said:


> Hey when you dont have money you work with what you can get... these are much better than the other ones that it came with lol. To tell you the truth, these tires have worked flawless so far, *havent even spun them once this year* before this. This summer Im buying good tires, cause next winter Ill be plowing with a license and have many more accounts.
> 
> Yeah, dad is best left alone... He was grumpy cause at work the guy fueling in front of him spilled around 1k gallons of diesel so he got 1 load done today... And he only gets 3-4 hours of sleep so we try to let him get that if he can.


Your not trying hard enough! LOL Hope you get it out OK. From now on make sure you have a shovel and a bag of salt or sand with you.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;965352 said:


> Okay guys I was finishing up my plowing today and I started sliding and ended up with my tire in the ditch... I called all the local towing companies and AAA wont cover it because it has a plow? I dont know what the heck the liability is?
> 
> Some pics of my good birthday:


I was just looking at the picts again. 
Another thing to try is to re chain the plow and get it off that bank. It doesn't look like it's really that hung up but every little bit helps. Again good luck with it!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

wow 87 posts on that little stuck problem? take the plow off and start digging. WWII vets would dig foxholes on frozen ground with a tin shovel.anything can be done if you put your mind to it. thats a piece of cake use your brain, try stuff, jack it up put stuff under tires whatever it takes. I've been in way worse shape than that and never asked for help to proud or embarrassed I guess.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

snowman55;966093 said:


> wow 87 posts on that little stuck problem? take the plow off and start digging. WWII vets would dig foxholes on frozen ground with a tin shovel.anything can be done if you put your mind to it. thats a piece of cake use your brain, try stuff, jack it up put stuff under tires whatever it takes. I've been in way worse shape than that and never asked for help to proud or embarrassed I guess.


LMAO...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

shane,
cut those trees down around there and cover the truck up with the branches.

your dad will never see it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe he needs the guys from the "what were they thinking?" thread.
You gotta be out by now.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

unit28;966112 said:


> shane,
> cut those trees down around there and cover the truck up with the branches.
> 
> your dad will never see it.


:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Well me and my dad's friend pulled the truck out tonight. Came out fairly easy, we drove it forward.

Thanks for all the tips and comments... Ill keep some of these things in mind.

Pulled it out with a skidsteer by the way cause my dads 2wd had no traction.. And we just sold my moms Navigator, which Im sure could have pulled it out


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr.Markus;966116 said:


> Maybe he needs the guys from the "what were they thinking?" thread.
> You gotta be out by now.


Lol. We got it at about 5 this morning.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mark13;965878 said:


> It's his own driveway at his house, he should know where it's at. If he can't keep track of his own driveway, I can't imagine that having 25 driveways to plow would go smoothly. I've never used markers for anything I plow, just gotta remember where its really not a good idea to get your truck close to.


I dont use stakes at the 6 or so driveways I do nor in my own. I usually do this area with the atv and I figured I could give it a shot with the truck. I was staying away from this area cause my dads friend had bad luck with this same embankment last summer... But I started sliding and the truck went to the embankment/ditch.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ha i was about to say some one must be plowing with out a licence! i read a little more and wala. next time just rock the hell out of it, but dont put it in the ditch further!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

the new boss 92;966142 said:


> ha i was about to say some one must be plowing with out a licence! i read a little more and wala. next time just rock the hell out of it, but dont put it in the ditch further!


Im going to buy new tires soon..


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

What tires you thinking about going with?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

the new boss 92;966161 said:


> What tires you thinking about going with?


Cheap ones... 

I havent really looked into any yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SuperdutyShane;966130 said:


> Lol. We got it at about 5 this morning.


Good to hear!!! 9 and a half hrs!!! If it was any colder you could have called emergency services to haul your a#% out.:laughing: Some guys here coulda robbed the neighborhood for spare parts, built another truck and hauled themselves out. But in all seriousness glad your out, sucks when it happens but you've been a great sport sharing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;966163 said:


> Cheap ones...
> 
> I havent really looked into any yet.


Cheap tires suck. If at all possible spend the money on something good.

Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac's have been getting good reviews, that's what my next set of tires will be.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned a lot about getting stuck when I used to plow with my snowbear- I'd get stuck at least once everytime I went out (it let too much snow come over the top of the plow). 

I now keep- 400-600lbs of Sand/Salt in the back, a tri fold aluminum rack for a lawnmower/motorcycle you wouldn't believe how much this would help if you unfold it and shove under the rear tires, Shovel, Very thick/long tow rope, Spare Jack, 2 cell phones, and GOOD tires. The difference between plowing with weight in the bed and having little to no weight is huge. I have gotten stuck twice this year- once my plow got hung up while stacking- had to dig it out and use some sand in the tires, and once I slid down an embankment at my neighbors- just used another truck and my tow rope to get it out as it was laid up against a tree.

You live and learn!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr.Markus;966165 said:


> Good to hear!!! 9 and a half hrs!!! If it was any colder you could have called emergency services to haul your a#% out.:laughing: Some guys here coulda robbed the neighborhood for spare parts, built another truck and hauled themselves out. But in all seriousness glad your out, sucks when it happens but you've been a great sport sharing.


Lol. Well I couldnt do anything from when it got stuck til about 12 and after that I didnt want to wake anyone up to come bring their truck over so I waited til this morning. Thanks for all the comments, good and bad. I dont mind getting beat up via posts every now and then


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mark13;966168 said:


> Cheap tires suck. If at all possible spend the money on something good.
> 
> Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac's have been getting good reviews, that's what my next set of tires will be.


Ill remember that tire name.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

plowguy43;966173 said:


> I learned a lot about getting stuck when I used to plow with my snowbear- I'd get stuck at least once everytime I went out (it let too much snow come over the top of the plow).
> 
> I now keep- 400-600lbs of Sand/Salt in the back, a tri fold aluminum rack for a lawnmower/motorcycle you wouldn't believe how much this would help if you unfold it and shove under the rear tires, Shovel, Very thick/long tow rope, Spare Jack, 2 cell phones, and GOOD tires. The difference between plowing with weight in the bed and having little to no weight is huge. I have gotten stuck twice this year- once my plow got hung up while stacking- had to dig it out and use some sand in the tires, and once I slid down an embankment at my neighbors- just used another truck and my tow rope to get it out as it was laid up against a tree.
> 
> You live and learn!


Hmm, I never thought of the idea of ramps. We have a set actually. I have chains and a tow rope in the truck. Dont have a jack with me. I have a cell phone. I have good summer tires. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;966176 said:


> Ill remember that tire name.


$770 to your door (or manchester where I got the Zip Code from ) for 235/85/r16 Load Range E from tread depot.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mark13;966195 said:


> $770 to your door (or manchester where I got the Zip Code from ) for 235/85/r16 Load Range E from tread depot.


Glad I got the truck out, Im going to have to be doing a lot of plowing for those tires 

Im not a fan of these tall skinny tires so far.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SuperdutyShane;966197 said:


> Glad I got the truck out, Im going to have to be doing a lot of plowing for those tires
> 
> Im not a fan of these tall skinny tires so far.


Tall, Skinny Tires work much better in the snow then Wider tires do. I have 285's on my 98 and they are noticeably harder to drive in the snow with then the 265's on my sisters truck. I've never driven a truck in the snow with tires as narrow as yours but I'd imagine they are much better.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shane- check out Auburn Tire in Auburn NH. I used those guys exclusively for my shop in Manchester. They have the best prices around in the manchester area, Second place I'd go to is Tire Warehouse- great prices as well. 

I got the ramp idea when I saw a fellow plow guy use traction aids- I couldn't find them anywhere but noticed my ramp had the same look to it. I tried it out and it worked great, I didn't ruin the ramp either!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Mark13;966201 said:


> Tall, Skinny Tires work much better in the snow then Wider tires do. I have 285's on my 98 and they are noticeably harder to drive in the snow with then the 265's on my sisters truck. I've never driven a truck in the snow with tires as narrow as yours but I'd imagine they are much better.


Hmm I didnt know that. I was looking at the badge on the door and 235's are the tire that are supposed to be on this truck. It came with worn out 285s.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shane, here is the traction aid's I was looking at- built in Maine too! These things work AWESOME! They were getting RWD Chargers out of 8" deep snow.

http://www. tractionaids. com/


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Rover M/T Maxx Traction!!!








Dun

plowguy43 has seen these tires up close, and the have the mountain/snowflake symbol!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah those tires are awesome.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Those look great! I too am a fan of MT's. I have 30-9.5-15 Bridgestone MT's on my Jeep, and had 255-75-17 BFG MT's on my old Ford. I kept the BFG's, I can use them on my Ram. I buy what I can afford, keep a look out on CL and Ebay for deals.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

There not true muds. They have the Mountain/snowflake symbol and servere weather symbol only the Gooyear Dura tracs have that, but the price differance is $30 a tire.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey shane if u have limited slip in ur rear end and one tire is spinning try lightly setting the emergency brake sometimes it will lock up the rear... sometimes not but worth a shot


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

cfdeng7;966304 said:


> hey shane if u have limited slip in ur rear end and one tire is spinning try lightly setting the emergency brake sometimes it will lock up the rear... sometimes not but worth a shot


What great idea when emergency brake stuck and cause more work. Remove brake drum to unstuck brake shoe.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a trick we use when off roading, but you don't use emergency brake, just lightly put your foot on the brake while your hitting the gas.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Man, looked at the fun I missed......
I've been plowing since you got stuck. Glad you got it out. You might have gotten out by thrashing on it, but you might broken something in the process. I take it no locker/limited slip. 

You definitely want to stay with 235/85 tires. They rule for plowing. MasterCraaft tires are good quality and decent prices. If you want dedicated snow, get the MSRs. All year get the all terrain treads, I can't think of the model name right now. Should be able to get four on the truck for about $600.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm Ill be sure to keep you guys updated when I get new tires. 

PlowGuy- Thanks for the places Ill check them out when I have the money.

Bacwudzme- Those are some really meaty tires.

CfDeng and Mil- I dont have limited slip.

2Cor- Hmm, I expected a funny response from you  Ill be sure to look at those tires though.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

So everyone is in agreement? Keep the 235's?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

That size gets my vote. I believe they are cheaper then 265s too.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go 315's but that's me.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

All this and no pics of being pulled out??? Come on man


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I still dont see how you couldnt get that unstuck. If you plow why didnt you have salt, sand, a shovel anything in the truck.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Shane:

Here is the truck you need to invest in: The Unimog by MB. I have a cousin that works for MB and when he went over to Germany he fell in love with the Unimog Trucks. He purchased a Unimog 406 Series truck and it front end loader, 6-way dump body on the back, differential lockers and 14 speed transmission with shuttle shift from forwards to reverse in any gear. Sort of like a how a pre-selector transmission will often have a reverse gear that can be engaged that basically turns any gear you're into the reverse speed. The Diamler Ferret ARV had a gearbox like this where 1-5 gears could be selected in either reverse or forward motion. So it had a top speed of 55mph backwards or forwards. The Unimog can do the same. This is you. No more I'm stuck!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unimog
http://unimog.net/

Save your pennies because they are costly.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;966414 said:


> 2Cor- Hmm, I expected a funny response from you  Ill be sure to look at those tires though.


Too tired. Plus, I'm trying to be an extra good boy.......

I haven't forgotten it, I will bring it up at the most opportune time


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ConnorExum;966565 said:


> Shane:
> 
> Here is the truck you need to invest in: The Unimog by MB. I have a cousin that works for MB and when he went over to Germany he fell in love with the Unimog Trucks. He purchased a Unimog 406 Series truck and it front end loader, 6-way dump body on the back, differential lockers and 14 speed transmission with shuttle shift from forwards to reverse in any gear. Sort of like a how a pre-selector transmission will often have a reverse gear that can be engaged that basically turns any gear you're into the reverse speed. The Diamler Ferret ARV had a gearbox like this where 1-5 gears could be selected in either reverse or forward motion. So it had a top speed of 55mph backwards or forwards. The Unimog can do the same. This is you. No more I'm stuck!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a real practical plow truck. Must be why we all use American made trucks with automatics.....


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

2COR517;966751 said:


> Sounds like a real practical plow truck. Must be why we all use American made trucks with automatics.....


You are kidding, right? 

Since when do you care about "practicality"?

You gotta look tough when earning your beer money Palmer.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Steve G.;966494 said:


> All this and no pics of being pulled out??? Come on man


It was 5 minutes. I went outside we hooked the chain to the bucket he backed up I pulled forward simultaneously... By the time I had the truck parked he was gone lol


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;966743 said:


> Too tired. Plus, I'm trying to be an extra good boy.......
> 
> I haven't forgotten it, I will bring it up at the most opportune time


Oh I know you wont forget... Wait, arent you almost 40... Youre getting old 

Okay, I expect full pay back for that comment


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

ConnorExum;966565 said:


> So it had a top speed of 55mph backwards.


Now that sounds like fun!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

jomama45;966763 said:


> You are kidding, right?
> 
> Since when do you care about "practicality"?
> 
> You gotta look tough when earning your beer money Palmer.


Lunch money in my case


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

you need to invest in a come along...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

2COR517;966751 said:


> Sounds like a real practical plow truck. Must be why we all use American made trucks with automatics.....


This has nothing to do with the truck being American made or not. I'm just kidding around with the original poster. However, I do not like automatics, but that is just my own preference.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

90plow;966958 said:


> you need to invest in a come along...


Have one.. Nothing within 150ft to chain it too.. I have a lot of chain but only has four 20 footers the rest were in my dads truck when this happened and my brother has my dads truck now.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;966751 said:


> Sounds like a real practical plow truck. Must be why we all use American made trucks with automatics.....


That's a kinda blanket statement, maybe we need a poll?



ConnorExum;966991 said:


> However, I do not like automatics, but that is just my own preference.


Get back to me after 12 hours doing driveways, intersections and cul-del-sacs in a truck with a strong clutch.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't beleive you couldnt just back out of that, especially since the ford has locking front hubs. In the event you don't have hook ups to a CAT, it really is amazing what 2 or 3 guys on the front end of a truck can accomplish. Looks to me like if you undid the plow pins, got your dad out of bed although being slightly pissed, got your mom to give it throttle in reverse, and you and your dad pushed you'd be out. My dad and I and another guy all of us are fairly strong guys but we pushed a 3/4 ton chevrolet that had both wheels in the ditch and combined with a guy giving it gas out she went. Would have been easier without the 8 foot arctic hanging off the front though. 

And tires definitely buy 235 85 16s, I have bf goodrich commerical traction tires load range E and even compared to stock size 245s theres just no comparison.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

sven_502;967014 said:


> I can't beleive you couldnt just back out of that, especially since the ford has locking front hubs. In the event you don't have hook ups to a CAT, it really is amazing what 2 or 3 guys on the front end of a truck can accomplish. Looks to me like if you undid the plow pins, got your dad out of bed although being slightly pissed, got your mom to give it throttle in reverse, and you and your dad pushed you'd be out. My dad and I and another guy all of us are fairly strong guys but we pushed a 3/4 ton chevrolet that had both wheels in the ditch and combined with a guy giving it gas out she went. Would have been easier without the 8 foot arctic hanging off the front though.
> 
> And tires definitely buy 235 85 16s, I have bf goodrich commerical traction tires load range E and even compared to stock size 245s theres just no comparison.


Get dad out of bed? You do not know my dad... :realmad::realmad:


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

basher;967012 said:


> That's a kinda blanket statement, maybe we need a poll?
> 
> Get back to me after 12 hours doing driveways, intersections and cul-del-sacs in a truck with a strong clutch.


For most people two hours in my daily driver is like twelve hours like you suggest plowing. Thanks to AM General/ Kaiser-Jeep the truck is the epitome of your statement about Occam's Razor principle in that everything in this truck is simple and unaided. The steering non-power assist, the clutch not assisted, the breaks air-assisted but you can get a lot feed back from them at times, the ride rough, the truck you drive it or it drives you! Do you stop paying attention to it? No! It requires your full attention at all times. I driven this in every state from CA to NY! I got a few years ago when I was in Kentucky going to school for my BA but now I'm in CA going to school, or I was but I've taken sometime off for family reasons. I keep the truck with Kentucky plates because it is cheaper. Probably not the most legal but I maintain a residency in KY because it is cheap.

So I really don't find driving manuals at all tiring. If you do, that is cool, I just said I prefer manual over automatic any day of the week.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;967030 said:


> Get dad out of bed? You do not know my dad... :realmad::realmad:


No, I can't say I do, nor does he really sound like a nice guy to meet. I find it comforting to know that no matter how stuck I was somewhere no matter how late/early the next morning it is, my dad would get out of bed and try his best to help me out.

P.S not trying to be ignorant towards your dad don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

SuperdutyShane;965430 said:


> I might as well add that Im 15 and THIS IS MY FIRST TIME BEING "STUCK"
> 
> Dont bother with the "how are you driving why are you driving" bs lol


Did you think to disconnect plow, relieving extra weight on front?
Once on good ground you should be able to tug plow out with chains/tow rope.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

sven_502;967044 said:


> No, I can't say I do, nor does he really sound like a nice guy to meet. I find it comforting to know that no matter how stuck I was somewhere no matter how late/early the next morning it is, my dad would get out of bed and try his best to help me out.
> 
> P.S not trying to be ignorant towards your dad don't take it the wrong way.


Haha. He is a very nice guy actually. He does everything for me, and if I was really in a pickle and the truck needed to be out now he would be going to get the skidsteer or something but that wasnt the case.

I understand you, I made him sound like a bad guy but he really is an awesome person. He does everything for me, and all he asks for in return is cooperation, respect, and good grades.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

MJay;967058 said:


> Did you think to disconnect plow, relieving extra weight on front?
> Once on good ground you should be able to tug plow out with chains/tow rope.


You know I never really even thought of this and a couple others suggested it. I should of tried it, I guarantee I would have got out without the blade weight.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i would have kept plow on and use it to push my self out, and if i still need traction, i got 2 sand tubes with me and when plowing; about 2.5 tons of salt


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;967199 said:


> i would have kept plow on and use it to push my self out, and if i still need traction, i got 2 sand tubes with me and when plowing; about 2.5 tons of salt


You carry 2.5 tons of salt with you when plowing?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

cretebaby;967206 said:


> You carry 2.5 tons of salt with you when plowing?


You dont? Maybe he meant .25 tons?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;967209 said:


> You dont? Maybe he meant .25 tons?


oops thnx for that, i meant 1.5 tons


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

......................


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ajslands;967217 said:


> oops thnx for that, i meant 1.5 tons


That's a lot of salt how big is your truck?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

ConnorExum;967264 said:


> That's a lot of salt how big is your truck?


Looks like a 3/4 ton in his pic


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

SuperdutyShane;967271 said:


> Looks like a 3/4 ton in his pic


I'm guessing his truck is a bit overloaded.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

ConnorExum;967276 said:


> I'm guessing his truck is a bit overloaded.


I'd agree. But what do I know about carrying around salt/sand?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ConnorExum;967276 said:


> I'm guessing his truck is a bit overloaded.


3/4 ton diesel, long bed 4" lift,


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

SuperdutyShane;967282 said:


> I'd agree. But what do I know about carrying around salt/sand?


Salt/Sand must be like lead and feathers.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ajslands;967287 said:


> 3/4 ton diesel, long bed 4" lift,


okay, but you're claiming 1.5tons twice the rear axle's rated weight capacity. So that is overloaded.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

wouldent the plow even it out


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ConnorExum;967292 said:


> okay, but you're claiming 1.5tons twice the rear axle's rated weight capacity. So that is overloaded.


Eh??????????



ajslands;967297 said:


> wouldent the plow even it out


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

cretebaby;967298 said:


> Eh??????????
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


dosent realy matter, ive had 4000 lbs of brick in there before. 1500 lbs is the rated capacity.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

This is my thread but... Im staying outta this one


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;967298 said:


> Eh??????????
> 
> *Scott, I'm starting to think the Canadians here are starting to rub off on you! *
> :laughing::laughing:





ajslands;967306 said:


> dosent realy matter, ive had 4000 lbs of brick in there before. *1500 lbs is the rated capacity*.


Is that true of all F-250's? If not, you're not doing any Ford fans any favors by posting more of your guesses. :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

the scale at the dump guessed it. hmm all f250; it true for.. hmmmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmm hmmmmm all the f250s ive seen, are you the one exception?


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

ajslands;967380 said:


> the scale at the dump guessed it. hmm all f250; it true for.. hmmmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmm hmmmmm all the f250s ive seen, are you the one exception?


Wow, then I'm glad I don't have an F250. My F150 can hold 1350lbs payload and it's held over 2k just fine before...


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;967282 said:


> I'd agree. But what do I know about carrying around salt/sand?


:laughing: to funny...keep chin up brother.
--------------------

some of these post that people wrote to you, I tell you what...

-------------------
I like those Mastercraft tires 2cor suggested.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ConnorExum;967292 said:


> okay, but you're claiming 1.5tons twice the rear axle's rated weight capacity. So that is overloaded.





ajslands;967306 said:


> dosent realy matter, ive had 4000 lbs of brick in there before. 1500 lbs is the rated capacity.





ajslands;967380 said:


> the scale at the dump guessed it. hmm all f250; it true for.. hmmmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmmmm hmmmmm all the f250s ive seen, are you the one exception?


Your F250 can hold way more then 1500lbs before it's over weight.

This is the door sticker on a '00 Ford F350 4x4. Regular Cab, Longbed, XL interior. 7.3PSD/Auto. 









So going by your guy's method this truck can only legally hold 2,000lbs before it's over weight.

Look at the Rear Axle Weight Rating, 6,830lbs. There is no way the back 1/2 of the truck weighs 4,830lbs. I'd guess the back 1/2 of the truck to weigh 2,500-3,000lbs when the bed is 100% Empty. Let say the back of the truck weighs 3,000lbs. This leaves you with a load capacity of 3,830lbs before your over the RAWR. Thus allowing you to carry much more then the 2,000lb capacity one would believe it has being that it's a "1" ton truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

F250 Gvwr 7400lb
F250 curb weight no add ons 5750lb
Payload 1650
Hope this helps


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr.Markus;967485 said:


> F250 Gvwr 7400lb
> F250 curb weight no add ons 5750lb
> Payload 1650
> Hope this helps


F250 gvwr should be 8,800lb or 9,200lb for the super duty. Idk about shane's gvwr though.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark13;967488 said:


> F250 gvwr should be 8,800lb or 9,200lb for the super duty. Idk about shane's gvwr though.


I think you're calculating it wrong. You're combining the front gvw with the back gvw and that is the incorrect way to calculate gvwr. Although the axles are rated at these capacities Gvwr is calculated using more... including braking capacity, load distribution, tires etc. I have no doubt that the truck *WIL*L carry more weight, the question is, is it safe to do so, and I think some people quite smarter than the rest of us put these numbers there for a reason. Otherwise keep complaining about your broken frames, and diffs.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark13;967457 said:


> Look at the Rear Axle Weight Rating, 6,830lbs. There is no way the back 1/2 of the truck weighs 4,830lbs. I'd guess the back 1/2 of the truck to weigh 2,500-3,000lbs when the bed is 100% Empty. Let say the back of the truck weighs 3,000lbs. This leaves you with a load capacity of 3,830lbs before your over the RAWR. Thus allowing you to carry much more then the 2,000lb capacity one would believe it has being that it's a "1" ton truck.


Mark, that isn't exactly how it works, but at least you are thinking unlike some.



Mr.Markus;967485 said:


> F250 Gvwr 7400lb
> F250 curb weight no add ons 5750lb
> Payload 1650
> Hope this helps


Those figures must be from a 250* LD*



Mark13;967488 said:


> F250 gvwr should be 8,800lb or 9,200lb for the super duty. Idk about shane's gvwr though.


My F250 is 8800



Mr.Markus;967530 said:


> I think you're calculating it wrong. You're combining the front gvw with the back gvw and that is the incorrect way to calculate gvwr. Although the axles are rated at these capacities Gvwr is calculated using more... including braking capacity, load distribution, tires etc. I have no doubt that the truck *WIL*L carry more weight, the question is, is it safe to do so, and I think some people quite smarter than the rest of us put these numbers there for a reason. Otherwise keep complaining about your broken frames, and diffs.


Here lies the difference between _safe_ and _legal_.

A 250 and a 350 are the same yet one has a GVW that is 1100 pounds heavier.


----------



## Chev2500 (Dec 29, 2009)

ajslands;967306 said:


> dosent realy matter, ive had 4000 lbs of brick in there before. 1500 lbs is the rated capacity.


Took the rear out of the 3/4 chevy hauling 4600lb of rock in the bed... did it twice and took the rear out. Let's just say that just because it fits doesn't mean it was meant for it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sven_502;967014 said:


> I can't beleive you couldnt just back out of that, *especially since the ford has locking front hubs*.....
> And tires definitely buy 235 85 16s, I have bf goodrich commerical traction tires load range E and even compared to stock size 245s theres just no comparison.


What does locking hubs have to do with getting out?

I also agree the BFG Commercials are good tires.....


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;965422 said:


> Id rather sit in a ditch then let a GMC pull me out.
> 
> By the way, should I grab some pics of that dump body tomorrow for you?


_*I like this guy already!:salute:*_


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Chev2500;967623 said:


> Took the rear out of the 3/4 chevy hauling 4600lb of rock in the bed... did it twice and took the rear out. Let's just say that just because it fits doesn't mean it was meant for it.


Makes me glad I have Foads. :whistling:


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

ajslands;967306 said:


> dosent realy matter, ive had 4000 lbs of brick in there before. 1500 lbs is the rated capacity.


Do you actually have 1.5 tons or 1500 lbs of salt in the truck?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

35 bags and a yard of bulk


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;967658 said:


> 35 bags and a yard of bulk


What size bags?

Doesn't matter, your math sucks.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

might suck but it least it dosent blow like yours! so whats a yd of salt weigh?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;967677 said:


> might suck but it least it dosent blow like yours!


Ooooh...Good one.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ajslands;967677 said:


> might suck but it least it dosent blow like yours! so whats a yd of salt weigh?


Kiddo, I can't figure out which is worse, your math or spelling/grammar skills.

Do yourself a favor & just download the spell check here. People may actually take you a little more serious than.

And while I'm at it, don't post your "guesses" on as posts any more. You're liable to get somebody hurt or in trouble if they actually take your posts as factual of knowledgeable.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

jomama45;967715 said:


> Kiddo, I can't figure out which is worse, your math or spelling/grammar skills.
> 
> Do yourself a favor & just download the spell check here. People may actually take you a little more serious than.
> 
> And while I'm at it, don't post your "guesses" on as posts any more. You're liable to get somebody hurt or in trouble if they actually take your posts as factual of knowledgeable.


iam on my phone and i fat finger alot


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

jomama45;967715 said:


> Kiddo, I can't figure out which is worse, your math or spelling/grammar skills.
> 
> Do yourself a favor & just download the spell check here. People may actually take you a little more serious than.
> 
> And while I'm at it, don't post your "guesses" on as posts any more. You're liable to get somebody hurt or in trouble if they actually take your posts as factual of knowledgeable.


so 35 bags dosent weigh about 1800 lbs? whats it weigh than?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ajslands;967737 said:


> So 35 bags Doesn't weigh about 1800 lbs? What does it weigh than?


First off, just slow down a little, quantity doesn't trump quality. The same is true when it comes to posting here.

Second, 35 bags of *50#'s* would be about 1800#'s. But what about the yard of bulk? Is it 2500#'s, 1500#'s, make up your mind, or don't post a "guess" if you don't know.

Third, what about the 500# mafia block? Just one example of many times you're just throwing out "guesses" that can mislead someone who doesn't know better.

Forth, post count doesn't hold much bearing for those who have been around here for a while. Anyone who's been in the industry, or even this sight, for any length of time can see right beyond that. You appear to just put up answers (guesses) because you like to see your avy on the screen or something. The problem with this is that someone new or naive may assume, due to your post count, that you may actually have an accurate answer. Do you see where this could cause trouble in the real world, as well as degrade the quality of content on a site like this?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

:whistling:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jomama45;967765 said:


> First off, just slow down a little, quantity doesn't trump quality. The same is true when it comes to posting here.


"_Quantity has a quality all of its own._" Joseph Stalin


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*i used to say that about girls when i was younger...... its all about quality not quantity *_


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

xll_VIPER_llx;968228 said:


> _*i used to say that about girls when i was younger...... its all about quality not quantity *_


Haha! :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

jomama45;967765 said:


> First off, just slow down a little, quantity doesn't trump quality. The same is true when it comes to posting here.
> 
> Second, 35 bags of *50#'s* would be about 1800#'s. But what about the yard of bulk? Is it 2500#'s, 1500#'s, make up your mind, or don't post a "guess" if you don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

ajslands;968315 said:


> jomama45;967765 said:
> 
> 
> > First off, just slow down a little, quantity doesn't trump quality. The same is true when it comes to posting here.
> ...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Who actually has a clue of what there truck is actually capable of hauling legally....Has anyone got a tare wt on your trucks & front axle/rear axle tare wt.....

I have a F-150 4x2 it has a GVW of 6,800 & tare wt is 4,920lbs that would be a legal load of 1,880lbs...I've hauled well over 1.5ton & you couldnt tell how the truck sat & squatted it's all how you load it


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyMac;968323 said:


> Who actually has a clue of what there truck is actually capable of hauling legally....Has anyone got a tare wt on your trucks & front axle/rear axle tare wt.....
> 
> I have a F-150 4x2 it has a GVW of 6,800 & tare wt is 4,920lbs that would be a legal load of 1,880lbs...I've hauled well over 1.5ton & you couldnt tell how the truck sat & squatted it's all how you load it


Remember your 1880lbs of load also includes the driver, passengers, and fuel.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

ConnorExum;968321 said:


> ajslands;968315 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is a 500# Mafia Block? I'm really curious as to what that even means.
> ...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyMac;968334 said:


> ConnorExum;968321 said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a newbie not only by your statements on this subject but on the "10 wheelers in the snow" video.....A mafia block is a block of usually concrete that is attached to the 5th wheel of a tractor truck used for ballast such as aiding in snow removal operations, it's been used for ever on road tractors that plow
> ...


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

yup some new tires would do it... i just saw 4 blizzarks 205-65r16 
in the Lawrence trib or the carriage town. 1 yr old for 50ea...:waving:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

ConnorExum;968347 said:


> TommyMac;968334 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, a big block of concrete used for ballast to me is just a big block of concrete used for ballast.
> ...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

wirenut;968360 said:


> yup some new tires would do it... i just saw 4 blizzarks 205-65r16
> in the Lawrence trib or the carriage town. 1 yr old for 50ea...:waving:


Ya, those will go great on his F350. :laughing:


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;968367 said:


> ConnorExum;968347 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. n00b.
> ...


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

87chevy;968648 said:


> SuperdutyShane;968367 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the kind of stuff that gets you disrespect. I've never heard of a mafia block and I've been around trucking all my life. Also you're the one asking for help and taking pictures instead of getting your truck out. Don't dis someone with a deuce and a half
> ...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

87chevy;968648 said:


> SuperdutyShane;968367 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the kind of stuff that gets you disrespect. I've never heard of a mafia block and I've been around trucking all my life. Also you're the one asking for help and taking pictures instead of getting your truck out. Don't dis someone with a deuce and a half
> ...


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

SuperdutyShane;968656 said:


> 87chevy;968648 said:
> 
> 
> > I chose to use the eye rolling emoticon to express sarcasm. Expressing sarcasm, therefore showing I am joking. Obviously I'm just kidding, I cant make fun of some on in a thread of my own mistakes.
> ...


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mark13;968609 said:


> Ya, those will go great on his F350. :laughing:


If I did the math right I think thats a 26 inch tall tire, which would look pretty funny:laughing: Driving down the road with the front diff sparking:laughing: Ought to hold alot of weight too, probably load range B.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

2COR517;967628 said:


> What does locking hubs have to do with getting out?
> 
> I also agree the BFG Commercials are good tires.....


I thought locking hubs would lock both front wheels = more traction to back out, as opposed to mine, which dont. Although I did just find out my truck has the G80 locker, never did know that.


----------



## Chev2500 (Dec 29, 2009)

cretebaby;967651 said:


> Makes me glad I have Foads. :whistling:


Same here  "Had" chevy.... couldn't pay me enough to go back to one.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sven_502;968703 said:


> I thought locking hubs would lock both front wheels = more traction to back out, as opposed to mine, which dont. Although I did just find out my truck has the G80 locker, never did know that.


Here's a little lesson for you. The "locking hubs" simply engage the wheel to the front axle shafts and the rest of the front driveline. Which in this case and very very sure is an open differential.

The "locking hubs" in the OFF position allow the tires to rotate independently of the driveline. So the tires rotate, but the front axle shaft, front differential, and front driveshaft do not. The idea is by unlocking the hubs, fuel usage is reduced, and component life is lengthened.

When the hubs are ON, the wheels are engaged with the driveline and perform like your rear wheels.

BTW, with your version of locking hubs, someone would have to get out and unlock them if you wanted to go around a corner.....


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wouldn't a limited slip front end be fun!!! You would never stop it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

andcon83;969873 said:


> Wouldn't a limited slip front end be fun!!! You would never stop it.


Why stop there? How about a full locker? Detroit, or even better - switchable (air or electric) 

Just remember when you are in the mud and have full lockers front and rear. You can go one of two directions.

Forward 

Down


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

That would be cool. Why not a full locking switch. Just engage when you need it. Like what some 10-wheeler trucks have that lock all rear tires. Then put 4 tire chains on!! I would want to make sure I had the power-train warrenty though.....


----------

